# lrd torc exhaust or big gun???



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just wanted to know everyone opinion on the 2, Prolly going to buy one or the other


----------



## Unclebill (Sep 4, 2009)

I have big gun and like it.My brother just put a big gun on his because he liked the sound of mine better than his mud slinger exhaust


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

from what i have read you will get more from the big gun full system than you will out of any slip on.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I like them both but big gun ain't cheap, LOL, anyone know a good website to order either or?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

ebay. you can find them for around 400 on ebay.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I had the LRD, it was great as long as it stayed dry... packing didnt last long once it was wet, and it was a B.... to repack. If you ride a good bit of mud and/or water, save up and get a Swamp Series w/ metal baffles. If not, Big Gun's a good choice.


----------

